# Is my camera good enough for fish pictures?



## ggburke (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a Sony 5 megapixel camera. It shoot macros has a timer and I have a small tripod. I keep shellies and have a hard time taking their pictures. Is it equipment or user error?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Which model do you have?

Can you post an example of one of the photos you took with the camera and post the settings you used?

I or someone else can try to help, but we need more info. 

Gerry


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

A point and shoot camera makes life much harder when trying to take aquarium pictures. Until I had a dslr (or my old SLR) it was very hard to take great pics, but not impossible...


----------



## ggburke (Mar 10, 2009)

The Model DSC-T33


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Like I said, point and shoot is going to make it a lot harder to take great pictures.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

I'd still like to see a sample image.

FYI, Rafal won several internet photo contests, including the one hosted on this site, using a point n' shoot camera.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

I've seen plenty of awesome shots taken with P&S cameras. Some of the newer ones are easier to use than dslr's. If you could post a few pics I'm sure someone could give you some pointers.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

P+S can work fine. Shoot at a bit of an angle to the glass so as not to get reflections from the flash.

This was taken with a DSLR, but with on board flash....








..at an angle to the glass.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have a point and shoot, and I find the lag too long to get sharp pics of the fish. I'm waiting to get a DSLR for Christmas.

I think the various P&S cameras have different lag times...maybe the one OP has is one of the better ones, idk.

Mine is the Canon PowerShot S70 I think.


----------



## ggburke (Mar 10, 2009)

I will post some pictures when I get home tonight. I want be sure it is not user error be for I fork out big bucks for a new camera


----------



## ggburke (Mar 10, 2009)

Here is my photo


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

that's not a bad shot really at all...
i think your camera focused on the shells more than the fish... it seems to me at least to be that way... 
i have a P&S camera as well, and i wish i could afford a DSLR, i would be much happier with the outcome of the pics... i take hundreds of pics, and maybe get a few good ones... most are blurry...


----------



## icedgxe (Aug 5, 2007)

You can get some great pics using a point and shoot. Hod good and what settings depends on lighting in the tank etc. The brighter the tank lights the easier. With very bright lights you can use a faster shutter speed which will allow less light in but make for a more focused picture. If you have to use a slow shutter speed then it is very hard tyo get a clear pic without a tripod. You can always use the method mentioned above and use the flash at an angle. It is all a matter of taking tons of pics and seeing what works and then do a little post editing and there you go. Here are a few samples of what I have taken with my p&s. Not great but pretty good...


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

^^ Nice pics!!


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

I only have a 5MP P&S  
I prefer not to use flash because it doesnt bring out the true colour of fish in a P&S camera IMO.

Like icedgxe said, brigher lights= faster shutter speed. also a more narrow tank is easier to shoot because you dont have to focus in very deep. I don't edit besides crop. I dont like changing the fish's color in any way. 
Like how the post above, in the first pic, its saturated. I used to do it before but now i prefer to leave it alone. But I think the main reason why i got really lazy :lol:

couple of my shellie pics cuz im a shellie lover 

Yellow fin occie fry
































mom









Black Ocellatus

























Calliurus

















Multies

























Ornatipinnis









P.Nigripinnis. OK.. not a shellie but these are one of my favourite tangs. My first ever group.. 








Using Flash









Pretty no? R.I.P.. 









want to add some more, but i think people are tired of my pics  did't to add Pulchers, Brevis, Signatus, and some other bits..

Haha sorry for the pics. I know too many.. But i had to defend my P&S camera. P&S are very good  I use a Canon IXUS55 or something.. I had it for years now..

I guess once you figure out how to use your P&S, you can get better pics. 
Heres 2 more pics to show how much i improved. Either way, Practice makes perfect. Just Keep playing with your camera and see what works best. We cant say what works and what wont work. We've never seen your fish tanks or anything.

When i just got it..









Now. sorry, i had to find a non shellie pic.. he wasn't colored up yet..


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

^^^ Beautiful pics! What camera settings do you use? I have a Sony 7mp camera.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

My main problem is the blur. Unless the fish is completely still, the photo comes out blurry. I really want some of those "action" shots of my fish fighting, or spitting sand. How do I achieve this??


----------



## Drowned (Mar 16, 2009)

*iplaywithemotions*

I have the same problem, but I'm using a true oldtimer - 3,2MP - Canon PowerShot A400 

I've never tried to make a photo with the lamp! Have to try!

Here's one of my luckiest photo and I think this is it


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

After tuning the camera for a bit, here are some of my shots:

*please offer suggestions for further improvement*


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Those are good pics, iplay. 

Some good posts in this thread, very informative.

I'd just like to address one piece of misinformation about flashes. When used from the side, flash lights up a fish in a way you are not accustomed to seeing. It's very natural, you just aren't used to seeing a fish being hit with that much light. For some fish, they attract mates by quickly turning their flanks upward to catch sunlight and then any females within who knows what distance can spot them. Not all fish do this but a lot do.

I use flash from above, which reproduces a more "natural" look. As in this picture.

_click da pic _










The benefit to flash is that it allows your camera to catch much more detail and it allows you to use a much faster shutter speed. It also negates the need for high ISO. Except for high end cameras, high ISO robs the image of detail.

Even increasing the light above the tank will help tremendously.

Otherwise, practice and don't be afraid to try different settings. Some cameras shoot fish really nicely using the sports feature. Some do a good job on macro feature.

Also, learn to predict your fishes behaviour so you can get the shot you want. Don't chase them around the tank. Decide on a spot where the fish shows you what you're looking for, such as when they turn, or pick a spot in your tank that provides a nice background and wait for the fish there. Fish do a lot of the same things over and over again. Males will pose in their territory or whatever. Watch to see where he spreads his fins to show other males or females. Get the fish used to you sitting in front of the tank so they don't go gaga and act stupid when you do sit there.

Think of what you want the pic to look like before you shoot. More thought will result in better images.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank you so much for the advice, NorthShore!

And that picture of the peacock bass is just unreal! Wow!


----------



## Cheteen (Jun 14, 2009)

Wonderfull pics ..


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

lol at least all of u have cameras....i got a cell phone lol......wish i could take pics of my guys and share em with ya all


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a p & s camera and have had some really good pictures. I haven't changed much of the settings, just put it on macro without the flash and the steadiness, that is pretty much it.


----------



## Drowned (Mar 16, 2009)

*bigcatsrus* what's the distance between the camera and the front glass when you are taking the photo? When I'm not using flash, I have to stick with the objective to the glass. Is it possible for you to make zoom when the flash's off?


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

I have 2 macro settings, one that lets me zoom in and one that I tend to use that I can't zoom in. The one that I can't zoom in I tend to find myself almost touching the glass. What I tend to do if this is the case is to be at an angle so I don't see the camera in the picture but there are a couple that i have put on the forum where you can see my camera. I try to take pictures at night with the tank lights only being on.

The setting that lets me zoom in I can have the flash on but I find this annoying but thats me, so I don't use it.


----------

